

Bespin: Code in the Cloud - iamwil
http://bespin.thinkingconcurrently.com/apps/_design/bespin/index.html

======
jsonscripter
I tried it out. There's a lot of work to be done before anyone can judge it
properly, I think.

The biggest problem at the moment for me is the time it takes to load a file.
_brutal_.

------
chaosmachine
<http://vimeo.com/3195079>

this looks really promising. the heatmap idea at the 12 minute mark is
amazing.

------
micktwomey
Judging by the URL I'm going to guess this is an instance of bespin running on
couchdb?

~~~
sp332
Although it seems to be the same page, this URL would have been less
confusing: <https://bespin.mozilla.com/>

This page is more informative: <http://labs.mozilla.com/projects/bespin/>

